# Whats the best vinyl for window decals?



## Katrena (Feb 20, 2007)

Can anyone recommend the best vinyl to use for window decals?

Katrena


----------



## Moo Spot Prints (Jul 16, 2006)

Try this thread.


----------



## jrford (Jun 29, 2006)

I know this is off topic for the forum but, here goes.

If the decal doesn't have to last very long or will be indoors or shaded most of the time, use inexpensive (cheap) calendered vinyl. If it must last a long time, outdoors, use only high end, cast vinyl. Calendered vinyl will shrink when exposed to elements and then the edges curl and its all over.

Here, we only stock Oracal 851, cast vinyl.


----------



## Katrena (Feb 20, 2007)

I'm in Texas and we have HOT summers. SO I need something that can hold up to summer heat.

Katrena


----------



## chriscass (Dec 26, 2006)

Actually, J.R. that is really good info. I never knew there was a difference and appreciate the info.


Cass


----------

